# gpu switching in ubuntu/mint



## velociraptor (Jun 29, 2012)

hello every one i had installed linux mint/ubuntu but the problem is that the amd gpu is always switched on which lowers battery and also creates lot of heat please tell me how can i switch it of ..i have hp dv6 6165tx with hd6770m gpu 
and i want to dual boot it with windows i play a lot of games .so please tell me how to switch it of in linux thanks in advance


----------



## kisame (Jun 29, 2012)

Hit this link.
*askubuntu.com/questions/103253/how-do-i-turn-off-the-radeon-gpu-ono-my-hp-pavilion-dm4
Post the results.


----------



## siddharthx64 (Jul 16, 2012)

If your GPU is a Nvidia Optimus based card, Yu need Bumblebee. 
Check Bumblebee - NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux!

Also to understand why you need this, check 
Linux Candy  The nVidia Fiasco – What Every Linux-Laptop User Should Know


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 18, 2012)

please tell me in detail i  dont know a bit about linux please help


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

Then why are you switching to linux?


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 18, 2012)

because i want to learn and yes i did it ..


----------



## root.king (Jul 19, 2012)

i think this will help u 
check these links:
usernamepending.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/getting-back-some-battery-life-in-ubuntu-11-10-by-disabling-discrete-graphics/

ubuntucomputing.blogspot.com/2012/01/amd-catalyst-121-driver-on-hp-pavilion.html?m=1


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 19, 2012)

i did that but i want to cross check whether this has worked out or not still heat is evolving and fan speed is high may be processor is at 100%,however is there any way to check whether gpu has turned of or not ?and way to lower clock speed of processor.?
yes i tried to turn off the gpu not to switch the gpu i will try that later if this thing has worked.


----------



## mkerala (Jul 20, 2012)

I think you need to get Linux driver first.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 20, 2012)

where to get that please tell?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2012)

Use bumblebee.


----------



## kisame (Jul 20, 2012)

^Does it work with amd setup???


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2012)

kisame said:


> ^Does it work with amd setup???


Bumblebee is for nVidia Optimus enabled laptops only.


----------



## root.king (Jul 20, 2012)

mkerala said:


> I think you need to get Linux driver first.



no need driver for linux, all included ,that is not microsoft windows
it'll pop-up if driver were not set.

why don't u check for update in linux mint


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 23, 2012)

are u suggesting me to switch to linux mint ,i also have its live cd but wanted to install it after learning ubuntu nicely .


----------

